# [A]- Die Casual-Gilde ,,Zweiter Frühling" sucht Gefährten für WoW-Classic ! [Everlook]]



## Menthros (8. September 2019)

[SIZE=18pt]Die Casual-Gilde ,,Zweiter Fr[/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]ü[/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]hling" sucht  Gef[/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]ä[/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]hrten.++PVE++Everlook[/SIZE]

 

Wir sind eine *"familiäre" Gilde* in der man sich

kennt, gut unterhalten und ohne Termin- und Raidstress das Spiel genießen kann.

 

Zur Kommunikation gibt es ein modernes Forum und einen Teamspeak3-Server. Das Einzige was

wir erwarten, ist ein erwachsener und gepflegter Umgangston und natürlich Classic Begeisterung.

 

Wir suchen vorzugsweise Spieler der damaligen Classic-Zeit die mit uns ihren *zweiten Frühling* in Azeroth erleben möchten, nicht nur aufgrund der gewünschten Alterskompatibilität (>30).

 

*Nach der gemeinsamen Levelphase , in der wir als Team die bevorstehenden Herausforderungen (z.B. die Instanzen auf dem Weg zum Level 60) meistern wollen , möchten wir uns auf die nächsten Abenteuer vorbereiten um diese dann als Schlachtzug anzugehen.*

 

 

Um uns näher kennen zu lernen, besucht uns doch in unserem Forum

unter wow-vanilla.de [SIZE=10.5pt]oder im Teamspeak wow-vanilla.teamspeak.de.[/SIZE]

 

 

 

Ihr könnt euch auch unser kleines Vorstellungsvideo anschauen:

 

https://www.youtube....h?v=LYVMZVGD8OQ

 

0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

